# Raw for Boston Terrier



## Bohboe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a 7 month old male Boston terrier which is in training for weight pulling competitions, a sport well known for courage, strength, and stamina.
I just needed help to find which types of meats are high in protein and what my Boston can/can't eat because of their short noses. My main goal is to bulk him up, make him look like a mini body builder.
Any hints on what raw meals Bostons can eat and what will make him a weight pulling CHAMPION?! =)
-Thanks.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Anything. Everything. Sky's the limit. Red meat will be your best bet for bulking up, but you'll have to proceed slowly at first and gradually work your way up.

See: www.premodelraw.com for more information on how to start.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hi....

is your boston already being fed a raw diet?

if not, then you would want to start with easily digestible protein and bone so that the transition from home cooked or kibble can be made easier on your dog's digestive system and all of his systems in general.

i'd start him out on either chicken backs or chicken carcasses.

i'd feed him 2% of his ideal weight and then back off of that by a little bit. a little underfeeding is fine in the beginning and he may even lose a little weight. but the idea is to allow his system to get used to eating raw.

How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

i would read this website cover to cover and check over some of the raw feeding threads on this site.

out of curiousity, what will your boston be pulling?

as you transition your dog from chicken to turkey to pork to fish to beef, you'll be feeding richer foods. the idea is to build up agonisingly slowly to these richer foods, so he doesn't get an intestinal cannon butt....which would make you start over.

good luck to you.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Weight pulling competition, boston terrier. Those are two things you would never expect to be in the same sentence lol. What would he be pulling? Boston Terriers are so little and fragile looking, not to mention the whole short snout thing which already causes more difficult breathing. I have a pug and I cant imagine doing something like that with her. And I second what Magicre said, start off slow, rushing into raw feeding doesnt work.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Weight pulling competition, boston terrier. Those are two things you would never expect to be in the same sentence lol. What would he be pulling? Boston Terriers are so little and fragile looking, not to mention the whole short snout thing which already causes more difficult breathing. I have a pug and I cant imagine doing something like that with her. And I second what Magicre said, start off slow, rushing into raw feeding doesnt work.


i look at my pug and the little boston who lives down the street, and, i'm sorry but i have to laugh at them pulling anything other than me when they are wanting to go where they want to go.


----------



## Bohboe (Oct 5, 2011)

Hahaha, I know it sounds like something out of a movie, but Bostons actually have just about the same strength as a PitBull, If you google "boston terrier weight pulling" youll be amazed!! =) Ive seen Bostons pull up to 370lbs!! Thats right!! 370 BIG ones!! I dont have him pull anything right now kuz he's still a puppy (7months) and I wouldnt want to damage his body in any way because he's Family, He's like our 3rd kid!!  So right now I just walk him daily on a harnest so that way he pulls what he wants, and walking him is like walking a midget PitBull!! NO JOKE!! And Ive been feeding him a ratio of 80%meat, 10%bone, and 10% liver or kidneys, and I still feed him kibble along with his vitamines. I even give him iron supplements every 3 days. And to KAT and Magicre: Yes, some bostons are really scrawny looking, but thats maybe because they dont get walked or get any excersize, and it also reflects on the parents. Like I said... Youll be AMAZED on what BTs are capable of... =) And thanks for the tips everyone!! Anymore would be very much appriciated =)


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you should post some pictures of your little one :3


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Bohboe said:


> Hahaha, I know it sounds like something out of a movie, but Bostons actually have just about the same strength as a PitBull, If you google "boston terrier weight pulling" youll be amazed!! =) Ive seen Bostons pull up to 370lbs!! Thats right!! 370 BIG ones!! I dont have him pull anything right now kuz he's still a puppy (7months) and I wouldnt want to damage his body in any way because he's Family, He's like our 3rd kid!!  So right now I just walk him daily on a harnest so that way he pulls what he wants, and walking him is like walking a midget PitBull!! NO JOKE!! And Ive been feeding him a ratio of 80%meat, 10%bone, and 10% liver or kidneys, and I still feed him kibble along with his vitamines. I even give him iron supplements every 3 days. And to KAT and Magicre: Yes, some bostons are really scrawny looking, but thats maybe because they dont get walked or get any excersize, and it also reflects on the parents. Like I said... Youll be AMAZED on what BTs are capable of... =) And thanks for the tips everyone!! Anymore would be very much appriciated =)


i believe you. my pug shows incredible strength. it is undirected and raw, but when i want him to do something and he doesn't want to, he can pull me off balance.

the picture in my head, though, is funny, because when i think of pulling dogs, i think of them as bigger. 

you're right, though. never underestimate the power of short


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

it must be the low center of gravity 

I would go to see one of those competitions!


----------

